# travelling to Raleigh NC with my V



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll be travelling to Raleigh NC with my V in late November for a soccer tournament.

Wondering if anyone in from the V Forum has any tips on parks, fields or dog friendly places to go or things to do in Tar Heel country?

Any tips would be appreciated,

Cheers


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

the cake is a lie


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

DragonTheRevolutionary said:


> the cake is a lie


the only one talking about cake is you dragon .I think maybee you have had some special cake.mmm good


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

If you go to dogfriendly.com and put in Raleigh they have listings for parks both leashed and off leash., Haven't been to Raleigh in a while so I can't tell you how nice the parks are but the website is pretty good. I used it to make a cross country trip and it gave us hotels, dog parks, and dog friendly restaraunts the whole way and back. You could also google dog parks in Raleigh although it will probably show you the same ones as dogfriendly. They stay pretty up to date on their info.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up on the web site - didn't know about.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy to share since it has helped us out many times. Enjoy your soccer tournament.


----------

